# Classpath für Nicht-Klassen in Eclipse setzen



## takidoso (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo und Halli,
hmm heute habe ich irgendwie ein für mich exotisches Thema. 
Ich benutze gewisse Serviceroutinen aus "fremder Hand". Diese benötigen Properties in form einer bestimmten properties-Datei mit bestimmten Namen. In der mir gegebenen Beschreibung wird erzählt, dass der Ordner in der die gewisse Properties-Datei eingebracht wird im class-path stehen soll. 

Irgendwie habe ich in Eclipse zwar die Möglichkeit entdeckt wo man bibliotheken und einzelne jars einbinden kann, aber wo kann man solche Resourcen in der Eclipseumgebeung hinterlegen so dass Sie bei Aufruf aus Eclipse heraus tatsächlich im class-path (in diesem Falle nur ein Ordner) vertreten ist?

kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

mit bestem Dank im Voraus

Takidoso


----------



## zerix (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich wüsste nicht, dass man das "importieren" kann wie Jar-Archive. Also ich würde es einfach in den Class-Path kopieren und dann müsste es eigentlich funktionieren.

MFG

zEriX


----------

